# Things to do with a spare aquarium



## hunterk997 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have an extra reptile aquarium from when I stupidly bought it for my tortoise, and I was wondering if anyone has any neat ideas to do with it. I was thinking of making it a terrarium for plants, but i don't really have any plants that need it. Then I was thinking of a hamster, but that's a big no. I will also have a spare ten gallon soon, so if anyone has a thought of what I could do with them, that'd be great, I've been looking for a project to do.


----------



## wellington (Nov 17, 2013)

Hermit crabs or a moon crab, Anoles lizards, frogs.


----------



## Millerlite (Nov 17, 2013)

How big is it? Terrarium or aquarium? I liked planted tanks... Like aquarium planted tanks...


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 17, 2013)

Put a small snake in it . Like a common grass snake or a garder snake .


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 17, 2013)

Hmmm, is this a trick question? Why, you get a hatchling or three and turn it into a closed chamber, of course! Halo! : )


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 17, 2013)

leopard gecko. I love those guys.


----------



## theresal (Nov 17, 2013)

I like the idea of a planted terrarium and not just getting another pet to fill an empty tank. When you do decide to get a new critter, get one you really want.


----------



## hunterk997 (Nov 17, 2013)

I considered a lizard or new reptile, but sadly I'm not allowed to care for any more living things except maybe plants. My parents say I have too many "pets." I like the planted aquarium idea. And I really wish I could turn it into a closed chamber for a hatchling, but maybe some other day in the far away future.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 17, 2013)

You can donate it to a rescue near you . Or you can make a worm bed out of it.


----------



## theresal (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok, perfect idea. Plant it with humidity loving tortoise edible plants and when you can get a hatchling one day you can put it into a nice planted enclosure for a couple of months depending on the kind of tort.



hunterk997 said:


> I considered a lizard or new reptile, but sadly I'm not allowed to care for any more living things except maybe plants. My parents say I have too many "pets." I like the planted aquarium idea. And I really wish I could turn it into a closed chamber for a hatchling, but maybe some other day in the far away future.


----------



## compassrose26 (Nov 17, 2013)

Put another animal in it, that's what I always do




hunterk997 said:


> I considered a lizard or new reptile, but sadly I'm not allowed to care for any more living things except maybe plants. My parents say I have too many "pets." I like the planted aquarium idea. And I really wish I could turn it into a closed chamber for a hatchling, but maybe some other day in the far away future.



My parents say the same thing...


----------



## hunterk997 (Nov 17, 2013)

compassrose26 said:


> My parents say the same thing...



You have two tortoises right? You're so lucky... I had to beg for 6 months just to get one. And now my parents are trying to say I'm not allowed to get anymore plants! Although I have at least 25...
I think I'll start turning it into a plant aquarium tomorrow. I can grow some seed mix for my tort in it, rehabilitate attacked plants, and more. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## compassrose26 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: RE: Things to do with a spare aquarium*



hunterk997 said:


> compassrose26 said:
> 
> 
> > My parents say the same thing...
> ...



Yep two torts and a leopard gecko. My parents said I wasn't allowed to get a tortoise, but then I got one anyways and they loved it so I just kept getting more!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 17, 2013)

Like a mini greenhouse, or terrarium. Perfect idea! Actually, you can decorate it to be a fairy garden. Those are kinda cool to look at. 
Here are some pictures for inspiration: 
http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=fairy garden aquarium
http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=terrarium aquarium


----------



## hunterk997 (Nov 18, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Like a mini greenhouse, or terrarium. Perfect idea! Actually, you can decorate it to be a fairy garden. Those are kinda cool to look at.
> Here are some pictures for inspiration:
> http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=fairy garden aquarium
> http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=terrarium aquarium



That looks cool. It reminds me of decorating a tortoise enclosure, only it wouldn't have to be fixed every day XD


----------

